# In-Depth Look at Jaguar, with tons of screenshots!



## simX (May 8, 2002)

Hey guys.  Check this out.  It was posted on apple.slashdot.org, and it was a GREAT look at the upcoming Jaguar update.

It shows everything from the new Finder inspector window, a couple screenshots of iChat, the all-new Address Book, the upgraded Mail.app, updated Terminal, minor Dock upgrades, and some nice shots of the Finder built-in search tool. 




One thing that I thought was particularly notable: you can now open multiple inspector windows in the Finder and change ALL permissions  owner, group, owner privs, group privs, else privs  all directly from the get info window  HURRAH!


----------



## dricci (May 8, 2002)

A lot of screen shots like this have been posted at spymac, glad to see somebody had time to put together a nice tour of everything.

Somebody should archive this before Apple Legal finds out. They did a really great job of putting this together.

So far, the changes in 10.2 seem pretty positive and will almost finish off our desires from OS 9. If Apple's gotten this far with 10.2 so far, maybe they'll be able to release it sooner than expected. I haven't heard of anybody complaining of bugs.

All Heil 10.2! Now, developers: go leak a copy to Carracho!


----------



## dricci (May 8, 2002)

> Won't that sorta make SuperGetInfo defunct?



Woo! Less shareware to buy! 

Anybody know if the sound themes are back? I miss that.

And anybody know why they took the stripes out of the dock? Maybe that's a sign of things to come!  Personally, I find stripes nice, but I don't think they look good on everything.


----------



## wdw_ (May 8, 2002)

The carracho servers are jam packed with people looking for jaguar.


----------



## homer (May 8, 2002)

Whoa, I totally spaced out there.  For some reason I had been thinking that simX's app was Super GetInfo.  Hence my post.  Then I deleted it.  Oh well, forgive me, my brain is fried, I had my last final exam today--the LAST of my LIFE.  WHOOO!!!


----------



## simX (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *A lot of screen shots like this have been posted at spymac, glad to see somebody had time to put together a nice tour of everything.*



Sorry, but spymac.com doesn't qualify as a genuine rumor site in my book.


----------



## dricci (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *
> 
> Sorry, but spymac.com doesn't qualify as a genuine rumor site in my book. *



Hate to tell you this, but most of those shots are from Spy Mac.


----------



## Valrus (May 8, 2002)

Is it just me, or does the mouse cursor have a drop shadow?

-the valrus


----------



## simX (May 8, 2002)

Um, no.  The guy on macthis.org clearly stated that he took the screenshots himself when he installed the pre-alpha version of Jaguar that developers were given at WWDC '02.



> Apple has seeded a new version of OS X 10.2 and this release is very stable and snappy. I have posted a review/overview (with screenshots) of the version I recieved. Although I was very impressed by the OS's current state, it did have a few annoying bugs. Check out the review



and 



> Wow, was my first impression as I installed and booted up into Jaguar OS X 10.2 tonight. I was truly astonished on its power and speed, and most of all, its incredible new features. Through this review I will show you most of the new features of OS X. There are more than 50 images in this review, and they are not small, so bandwith users: beware. I wish I could show everyone every feature of OS X, but that review would be incredibly long, and I don't think I want to spend that much time taking screenshots of everything thats new in the wonderful operating system, but I hope everyone will be satisfied with all that is shown here so far.



Sorry, but I think spymac.com took the images from THIS site.


----------



## uoba (May 9, 2002)

The Sherlock screenshots are not the brushed steel ones (I'm probably missing something here, older beta version??... or have I missed the explanation for this?)

F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C-! Sherlock is no longer for searching the hard drive... I  dreaded opening Sherlock to find something, just like the real Sherlock, it was constantly doped up!! 

... which makes more sense of the Search box in the finder!


----------



## tismey (May 9, 2002)

There are a lot more changes here relevant to everyday OS use  than the Apple page lets on... For me at least, this preview blows away any complaints that we might have to pay...


----------



## celeborn (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *There are a lot more changes here relevant to everyday OS use  than the Apple page lets on... For me at least, this preview blows away any complaints that we might have to pay... *



I agree. There are lots of nice small improvements. These include the new Get Info panes, integrated Finder search, a simple GUI for the OS X firewall...
I probably won't be buying this upgrade though, if it's a full price one. I'd rather wait till I can afford to replace my 400 MHz iMac DV with something a bit... more spiffy. 
I sincerely hope the eMac will be available to university students here in Finland...


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 9, 2002)

I see a drop shadow on the cursor!  I do not want that!!!


----------



## uoba (May 9, 2002)

but would like the option to turn it off please Apple!! 

It could get quite annoying during those 'pixel pushing' moments!


----------



## ddma (May 9, 2002)

I found that the icons in the dock can drag on the screen any where!!!



DockIcon.pdf


----------



## twister (May 9, 2002)

I wonder what maching he's on.  Ohh and i can't see the picts.  His site is REALLY slow. Probably jammed with people.

Twister


----------



## rhale1 (May 9, 2002)

Wow! The new windows-out-of-the-dock thing is cool looking. Not that I would use it every day, but it is a nice feature. After the Ink and iChat demo from they keynote (see related thread for a video link), I CAN'T wait!!!

(Newton technology finaly pays off!)


----------



## ddma (May 9, 2002)

But I think some apps may need to rewrite... Proteus is not stable.

Most of the apps start up very quick! 

Spoken User Interface is now back!!! I love this feature, and addition to it, there is 3 new options: 

Use spoken noticfication when an application requires your attention
Speak text under the mouse
Use key to speak selection


----------



## ddma (May 9, 2002)

yeah... with OS X 10.2, my TiBook 667 runs Flash as well as PC now!!! Really great! Quartz Extreme?


----------



## twister (May 9, 2002)

Let me see if I have this figured out. You have a Ti Book 667 and 10.2 and it works MUCH better?  

Sweet.  I have a Ti Book 667.  I hope to get the same results.

Twister


----------



## ddma (May 9, 2002)

I can't say it is *much* better. Many tasks are got the same speed as 10.1. But application launch time is really faster. Especially Terminal and System Preferences.

Also, scrolling and Flash are faster. Flash playing as well as PeeCee now.

I don't see Ink in System Preferences maybe it is not included yet or because I don't have a tablet.

QuickTime launchs in 1 bounce. Minimum movie is better than 10.1 but still laggy in slow motion.

I am not sure if Quartz Extreme has been turned on or not... Anyway know how to check?


----------



## ddma (May 9, 2002)

Sorry... I think I had maken a mistake... Flash speed is the same... I just booted back to 10.1.5 and only scrolling has a little bit improved... Maybe Quartz Extreme wasn't enabled on my machine... even it is not yet included with 10.2.


----------



## Koelling (May 9, 2002)

ddma, would you mind putting your specs in your sig for a bit? I get excited hearing your praise over it but I was wondering what speed and graphics chip you are running.


----------



## dricci (May 9, 2002)

ddma, are you a developer?


----------



## ddma (May 9, 2002)

My computer
---
PowerBook G4 667
AGP4x Radeon 16MB
Dual Displays (1152x768, 1280x1024)
OS X 10.2 installed on external firewire 80GB harddisk
---
Resize/scroll have been improved a little bit (5% better??)

I am not sure what if Quartz Extreme is really enabled or not (as Apple said 32MB is recommended, that means Radeon with 16 meg would have a chance to experience QE?).

Btw, I feel the speed is nearly the same as what 10.1.4 does. But application's launching time is improved. Like 1 bounce for System Preferences and Terminal.


----------



## starfleetX (May 9, 2002)

Hey guys,

Just FYI, I've been posting movies and screenshots galore of Jaguar over at AppleInsider's OS X Forum. Go check it out. 

I do take requests, but not here -- do it at AI. 

linky 1
linky 2
linky 3


----------



## Realmeatychunks (May 9, 2002)

Anybody have the pictures saved and they could email them to me or place them in their idisk?

The person's itools account got 'suspended due to excessive bandwidth use'.

I really want to see them  

My email is realmeatychunks@mac.com

Or just post here if you decide to put them in your iDisk.


----------



## TommyWillB (May 12, 2002)

Here are some interesting ones:

The replace ment for the spinning Next disc:
http://brad.project-think.com/movies/Jag-spinning-cursor.mov

Audio device setup:
http://homepage.mac.com/zo66/.Pictures/audio_midi_setup.jpg

User priveledges (limit who can burn CD's... good for schools):
http://homepage.mac.com/alphajd/accounts3.jpg


----------



## TommyWillB (May 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Realmeatychunks _
> *Anybody have the pictures saved and they could email them to me or place them in their idisk?
> 
> The person's itools account got 'suspended due to excessive bandwidth use'...*


Also that can get you booted from iTools because it breaks your user agreement to post this stuff...


----------



## simX (May 12, 2002)

Just so you guys all know, there's also a wealth of screenshots of Jaguar over at ThinkSecret.com, and there are some nice screenshots of things that no one else has shown..


----------



## Javintosh (May 12, 2002)

I saw the playthrough checkbox on the audio setup!

woo hoo - now I can *hear* what I record from my stereo equipment!! I'm mostly transfering tapes to iTunes, but since there is no playthrough, I have to tape the whole side and manually split into songs - *yuck*  

the thing that kills me is that "late summer" can sometimes mean early fall...


----------



## simX (May 12, 2002)

Nah.  When Apple means "late summer", it means "late summer" (i.e.: last days of summer, like 10.1  ).


----------

